# Skype



## ayoung28

Hello, 
I just wanted to know if Skype can be used from the UAE to call out to other countries. Have heard, mixed reports. 
Thanks!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Not directly without a work around. 

Do a search on the net and will turn up how people do it. We can not talk about it here.


----------



## newguyintown

ayoung28 said:


> Hello,
> I just wanted to know if Skype can be used from the UAE to call out to other countries. Have heard, mixed reports.
> Thanks!


Hi,

Skype to skype calls will work ok. That's what I use 

But calling from Skype to Phone numbers (Cellphone or Landline) is not allowed and will not work without a workaround. Although there are other several VoIP services too which work without any workaround . Just gotta look for it!


----------



## ayoung28

Many thanks!


----------



## lxinuk

I'm in UK and I Skype to Skype friends in Dubai and AD regularly cx


----------



## ayoung28

Cheers!


----------



## Ohio State Sucks

Secure VPN


----------



## geexfactor

Make sure you have skype installed on your pc/laptop before you come to UAE. Weird thing is that they block skype.com website, so you can't download skype program but it works fine once you have it installed. If it works over regular etisalat connection then you don't need to use vpn, vpn sometimes slows down your speed.


----------



## Warold

Geexfactor... Skype to Skype works fine. But to call a phone you will need a VPN


----------



## Thinkinghat

I have du connection, Skype works fine even without VPN.


----------



## Roadworrier

Skype works on either laptop or iPad if you downloaded it outside UAE. The websites are blocked here. MagicJack works as well but only if you VPN.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Magicjack works direct on du.


----------



## Frtiz

You can't download skype when you get here but it works fine if it's already installed. If you need to download from here there are workarounds (VPN, TOR etc).


----------



## ahmad_quran

Also Skype works fine and downloads with no hassle or work around on iPhones, iPads, galaxy phones and tabs as you download from App store or google play ( my apple account is on the US market place in AppStore but guess it is fine on UAE store as well)


----------



## saraswat

Wait magic jack works on du?? w/o a workaround?? thats news.. will have to bring it out and try it again..


----------



## arjs

Skype will not even download as its legally not allowed


----------



## kingmech

Hi
i'm from Morocco and i use Skype to connect with my friends in the UAE it works Good
(Skype to Skype )


----------



## AlexDhabi

You can't download it here or set up new contacts (page is blocked). But if installed outside the country or pre-installed on a PC bought here it works fine without using a VPN.


----------



## lxinuk

I have downloaded it here, installed and created new contacts. There is a way to do most things.


----------



## shahramghaem

It seems Skype and other voIP services will be open sooner or later. But for now in some areas you can use it easily and in some no. Fr download you need VPN or you should do it back home and bring with you.


----------

